# Official Therapy Dog



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Well done!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations that's great.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Congrats! Thats awesome!!!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yay!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

congratulations


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats!


----------

